# How to get blacked out backgrounds?



## Big (Jul 24, 2009)

I was just wondering how to get a shot like this. I'd love to be able to do the same thing using my brother's hands and my niece's feet. Is this something you need a studio for or can it be done on the spot? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dao (Jul 24, 2009)

Lighting - Low key Lighting Setups | DIYPhotography.net


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 24, 2009)

It can be done any time, any where.

Read up on the 'zone system'.


----------



## Big (Jul 25, 2009)

Should have probably mentioned, I'm using a digital p&s. Don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2009)

This isn't something for the auto modes.

If your P&S has manual controls, it should be fairly straightforward.

SLR is the way to go though...


----------



## Big (Jul 25, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> This isn't something for the auto modes.
> 
> If your P&S has manual controls, it should be fairly straightforward.
> 
> SLR is the way to go though...


Auto? haha what's that? It has manual and I know how to use it pretty well now. As far as SLR...... soon I hope...  

I don't know a whole lot about flash and bouncing it off reflectors or other things like that but this is something I'd really love to learn to master.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2009)

To get a black background all you have to do is underexpose it (duh).

3-4 stops underexposure will make it completely black.  All you have to do is make sure that the subject will be properly exposed at those settings.


----------



## Big (Jul 25, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> To get a black background all you have to do is underexpose it (duh).
> 
> 3-4 stops underexposure will make it completely black.  All you have to do is make sure that the subject will be properly exposed at those settings.


Thanks man, I think I got it (maybe) Gonna go play around some more. I want it to come out perfect when I really try (this weekend) Took about 3 practice shots and got close to what I was looking for. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Big (Jul 25, 2009)

This is one of my first attempts. I think it's decent. This may be something I could really get into. Luckily I had something really black to use as a background in the practice shot but I'm gunna have to think of something to get the shot I'm looking for. I'll definitely post the final shot sometime soon now that I know how to do it! This forum kicks a$$!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 25, 2009)

In the case of the first shot it's actually use of lighting. By controlling exactly where your flash light falls you can end up with a black background.

My hint given you have no lighting setups (I assume) rely a bit on photoshop and masks. So increase that exposure of your hand by 1 or 2 stops to actually make it look like it isn't simply too dark, and then photoshop the background down by 2 stops to make it black again.


----------



## Big (Jul 25, 2009)

Garbz said:


> In the case of the first shot it's actually use of lighting. By controlling exactly where your flash light falls you can end up with a black background.
> 
> My hint given you have no lighting setups (I assume) rely a bit on photoshop and masks. So increase that exposure of your hand by 1 or 2 stops to actually make it look like it isn't simply too dark, and then photoshop the background down by 2 stops to make it black again.


I knew it was probably done with a lighting set up. I am looking for that "soft" light effect the picture has. Mine seems to be more of a hard light with no dispersion. I'd like the hands to be able to get it to glow (not sure if that's the right word) in a soft way so it has a nicer feel than a harsh flash.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 25, 2009)

It was most likely lit by a large light source like a small softbox or an umbrella. You can achieve the same effect by firing a flash through a thin piece of paper a short distance from the flash head.


----------



## JFew (Jul 30, 2009)

I gave it a shot and here's what I came up with: ImageShack Gallery

Picture #1:
Tv: 1/100, Av: f.1/4, ISO: 100, N/R: High & High
Snooted (12" home-made cardboard snoot) Speedlite 430EXII bare exposure

Pictures 2-4:
Tv: 1/30, Av: f/5.0, ISO: 100, N/R: High & High
Snooted (12" home-made cardboard snoot) Speedlite 430EXII, this time with a Sto-Fen Omnibounce stuffed backwards into the end of the snoot

Picture #5:
Tv: 1/25, Av: f/5.0, ISO: 100, N/R: High & High
Snooted (12" home-made cardboard snoot) Speedlite 430EXII, this time with the omnibounce over the end of the Speedlite, and the snoot pushed over the omnibounce.

If you have any more questions about it I can offer more information about how I did it.

All images are Copyright J.Few, please do not edit.


----------



## Big (Jul 30, 2009)

^^^^^
 Are you talking about something like this but made out of cardboard?


----------



## JFew (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, except it's rectangular all the way down. The length and size is about equivalent to a stack of saltine crackers.

I'll upload a pic later.


----------

